# Mmodal internship



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Feb 26, 2014)

I am a cpc-a, currently not working in the coding field due to no job offers.  I will be interviewing for an internship with Mmodal. Does anyone know anything about this internship or company? Any info is appreciated.


----------

